# Moebius Seaview Pics



## Moebius

OK, here's a few. I've been promising for a while now, and these are what I come up with as finished prototype pictures. Key word, _Prototype_! This is not finished styrene from a tool, this is still a cut plastic prototype.

Diving Bell:


----------



## Moebius

Flying Sub Bay:


----------



## Moebius

Mini Sub:


----------



## Moebius

Interior:


----------



## Moebius

More Interior:


----------



## Moebius

More Interior:


----------



## Moebius

Last one:


----------



## Carson Dyle

What, no Flying Sub?

Looking good! Thanks for posting.


----------



## otto

WOW! It looks awesome so far.Thanks Frank!...Otto


----------



## Moebius

Carson Dyle said:


> What, no Flying Sub?
> 
> Looking good! Thanks for posting.


The Flying Sub is still a little camera shy, should have some pics soon of it.


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> WOW! It looks awesome so far.Thanks Frank!...Otto


Thanks!


----------



## RogueJ

Thanks Frank,
Looking good so far. One question and one observation. First on the Flying Sub bay are you going to depict the roll up bay doors along the wall? Also, I believe the handrail on the stairs runs along the inside connected to the pole. Not trying to be an ass, just an observation. Thanks for the pics and look forward to more.

Rogue :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

The flying sub bay is REALLY fine work :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke

*HOLY FRACK Frank!!*

I can't believe my eyeballs... That is much more that I ever expected! 

Man this is going to be one SWEET kit!! :thumbsup: 

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Moebius

RogueJ said:


> Thanks Frank,
> Looking good so far. One question and one observation. First on the Flying Sub bay are you going to depict the roll up bay doors along the wall? Also, I believe the handrail on the stairs runs along the inside connected to the pole. Not trying to be an ass, just an observation. Thanks for the pics and look forward to more.
> 
> Rogue :thumbsup:


No roll up doors inside the bay. There is of course an outer door. On the stairs, could be, I'm not sure. Some of that detail is so small I'm sure they didn't think there would be a difference. Most of these pictures are larger than life.


----------



## Moebius

PhilipMarlowe said:


> The flying sub bay is REALLY fine work :thumbsup:


Thanks, the Chinese have been trying to do as best they can. The post in the center has been removed, it is more of a "key" now to hold the Flying Sub in if desired. Simple 1/4 turn and it locks in.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *HOLY FRACK Frank!!*
> 
> I can't believe my eyeballs... That is much more that I ever expected!
> 
> Man this is going to be one SWEET kit!! :thumbsup:
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!*


It does look good so far! There's some chairs missing in the interior at this point, so there is a little more detail to it. If you like this much of it, you should like the rest, it is impressive to hold in your hands!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am SO excited now! Now I know what screen grabs to get, to paint it. Even as prototypes, it is way better, than I thought it was going to be. 

This is THE model, I have been waiting for, since I saw the series in the 60's. 
Got to go now. Can't see from the tears of joy!


----------



## DinoMike

I was just watching Voyage an hour or so ago, and this was the perfect companion piece! Awesome! :dude:


----------



## Monarch Models

*Beautiful Work!*

That is one sweet piece of work Frank. Congradulations. I love it!!

Scott


----------



## Capt. Krik

fluke said:


> *HOLY FRACK Frank!!*
> 
> I can't believe my eyeballs... That is much more that I ever expected!
> 
> Man this is going to be one SWEET kit!! :thumbsup:
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!*


Gotta agree with Fluke, I wasn't expecting that much interior detail. Fantastic. Love the little diving bell. Man, I can't wait until i'm holding this kit in my hands.

I think you got a winner on your hands, Frank. I'm really glad I pre-ordered one.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Fantastic job Frank, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Yowsa, yowsa, yowsa!!! Almost kinda sorta frightens me!! Like I'll get one and it'll never get outa the box!! But, even so.........



*I GOTTA HAVE ONE!*


Wayne


----------



## otto

Its so nice, I wanna cry...I never thought it would have THAT much interior detail. This could very well be THE plastic kit of all plastic kits....otto


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> Its so nice, I wanna cry...I never thought it would have THAT much interior detail. This could very well be THE plastic kit of all plastic kits....otto


Thanks guys! There are so many people to thank on this one, it's a project full of great guys pitching in for a common goal. Can't wait until I can show you more, as I think it gets better!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!Beautifull, simply beautifull. I have been waiting for this kit since I WAS A KID.Frank all I can say is, if the rest of the kit is this good, man it was worth the wait!!!*


High Regards, 
Beatlepaul


----------



## falcondesigns

Better than I expected!!!!Wow!Alexander


----------



## Jafo

drooool!


----------



## Seaview

:woohoo: This makes me so ecstatic that I've got TWO pre-ordered!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Poseidon

Thanks for giving us a sneek peek. It's beautiful! Thank you to all who have committed themselves to seeing this project come to fruition. I've already got a shelf ready for the Seaview's display! :woohoo:


----------



## big-dog

Got one on pre-order, and glad I have! Few kits have raised this level of anticipation, all the best mate!! :woohoo:


----------



## Trek Ace

Frank,

This is absolutely magnificent work. Far beyond expectations!

I'm increasing my preorder from two to three. I cannot wait to see the ship's hull.

Thank you!!!


----------



## fluke

OK.....how many of you have come back just to drool over those pics again & again?

I can't help it....I'm a interior freak...if it has a cool interior....I'm all over it!

Now I hope that Capt. Cardboard is behind on the 1/24 Moon Bus cuz this looks like a fun winter build!.....but then there is the Nossy kit and the Voyager ...OH GEEZE! the humanity of it all!! :tongue:


----------



## John P

KowaBUNGa, Frank!!!!!! Phenominal!

You've gotta do the control room computers in clear so we can backlight them!


----------



## Guest

Well i wanted one anyway...I REALLY, SERIOUSLY WANT ONE NOW !!!

Better than i ever imagined it would be with all that interior to play about with. I'm gonna be all over this one.
Kudos big time sir!!

Go easy.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I just watched Voyage last night and I didn't see those big strips of masking tape anywhere! I guess I'll have to trim it off mine. :jest: 


But seriously, at the risk of repeating what others have said, that is one lovely looking kit. I had not expected so much detail at all. Heck, I'd build and display the interior separately just so folks could see all that fine work you've put in there. 

Lovely!! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## Seaview

Ad slogan idea: "The Ultimate Seaview, sailing soon to a port near you!"


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Very nice work Frank! I think you've got a winner on your hands! :woohoo:

Now if I can just build that addition in time.............  

MMM


----------



## irocer

Thats some great looking stuff Frank. I did not realize this much interior detail was going into this kit. I hope you sell a ton of them- I am sure you will! 

Is there a ballpark idea on its delivery date yet? I hate to ask that "when is it going to be here" question, but the photos did make me more curious than normal.


----------



## BatToys

Amazing and Impressive. I was expecting a hollow kit like the Aurora so all the fantastic interior detail made me very happy.

Keep up the good work.

Frank


----------



## AZbuilder

*One Can Hope*

After seeing the "Test Shot" Photos of the Seaview makes me hope that the interior of the "Voyager" will be just as good if not better. we shall see and soon I hope.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> I just watched Voyage last night and I didn't see those big strips of masking tape anywhere! I guess I'll have to trim it off mine. :jest:
> 
> 
> But seriously, at the risk of repeating what others have said, that is one lovely looking kit. I had not expected so much detail at all. Heck, I'd build and display the interior separately just so folks could see all that fine work you've put in there.
> 
> Lovely!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Huzz


Too funny! That's actually why there are no pictures of the exterior right now. So much masking tape it looks like one of those _Motor Trend_ spy shots of an '09 somethingorother... Soon though!


----------



## Moebius

irocer said:


> Thats some great looking stuff Frank. I did not realize this much interior detail was going into this kit. I hope you sell a ton of them- I am sure you will!
> 
> Is there a ballpark idea on its delivery date yet? I hate to ask that "when is it going to be here" question, but the photos did make me more curious than normal.


I wish I could ballpark it at this time. I hate to say it's going to be "late", but it's just hard to say at this point. All depends on how well the test shots go together and the final look. We are hoping to at least have a built and finished test shot for iHobby in Chicago. I would have to say I'd be happy at sometime November.


----------



## Moebius

AZbuilder said:


> After seeing the "Test Shot" Photos of the Seaview makes me hope that the interior of the "Voyager" will be just as good if not better. we shall see and soon I hope.
> 
> John
> AZbuilder
> 
> *Let Your Imagination Soar*


The Voyager interior is the same as the Aurora kit. Not much there, but there is an interior.


----------



## Rattrap

Given the choice of waiting a while longer or getting less than your best, I'm willing to wait. Take all the time you need to get it right.

(Will tomorrow be long enough?) :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Again, Great work Frank!! *FINALLY,FINALLY SOMEONE WITH THE IRWIN ALLEN LISCENSE WILL DO THE SUBJECT MATTER JUSTICE. *The Seaview, along with the original U.S.S Enterprise and original Jupiter Two and Disney Nautilus, are my personal favorites.


Thanks again for being the one to"see the forest through the trees" And taking this on. I plan on getting three of these kits. One is goingto be Rc'd


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Duck Fink

VERY COOL! Man look at the interior detail! WOW!!!


----------



## Trek Ace

I can imagine, having looked at the photos of the interior, that there will no doubt be super-detailing kits of resin, photoetch and lighting accessories available for this beauty, turning into a true work of art. I am astonished at how crisp, clean and detailed these prototypes are at the scale they are being molded in. Excellent work.


----------



## F91

schwinnnnggg!!!


----------



## Steve244

interiors... slobber drool.

My wallet just turned over in its grave...


----------



## xsavoie

If the same attention to details is also provided for the sub itself,this should blow everyone's mind.Yes indeed,it would be a good idea to make some parts that could be lighted up in transparent plastic.Is the interior seen right now in the same scale as the Seaview itself,or bigger in order to provide more details.Of course,if such is the case,it would be reduced later on to the same scale in the molds.I believe Monogram did the same thing for small parts.Do you have up to date pictures of the Seaview itself in progress.


----------



## heiki

Is this diving bell in the same scale as the PL Jupiter 2?

And will you have a missle tube room/mini-sub room?

Liking it ......


Moebius said:


> Diving Bell:


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> If the same attention to details is also provided for the sub itself,this should blow everyone's mind.Yes indeed,it would be a good idea to make some parts that could be lighted up in transparent plastic.Is the interior seen right now in the same scale as the Seaview itself,or bigger in order to provide more details.Of course,if such is the case,it would be reduced later on to the same scale in the molds.I believe Monogram did the same thing for small parts.Do you have up to date pictures of the Seaview itself in progress.


The interior pictures seen are exact scale, not enlargements. No Seaview pictures itself right now, but soon.


----------



## Moebius

heiki said:


> Is this diving bell in the same scale as the PL Jupiter 2?
> 
> And will you have a missle tube room/mini-sub room?
> 
> Liking it ......


The diving bell is much smaller than J2 scale, sorry! There is no missile tube/minisub room. But I think someone could easily do a resin drop in for it....


----------



## Seaview

Hmmmmm...having a seperate, larger scale diving bell kit is an intreging idea; it can be built up as the VTTBOTS diving bell, OR painted silver for the Lost In Space "Raft", complete with a ballon and the Robot standing next to it holding the tether line, OR alien-dressed-up as either the Change Of Space "Light-squared speed" craft, OR as Mr. Zalto's Rocket...
Chalk up another one for Mr. Allen's Prop Masters!


----------



## ClubTepes

Looks great.........

But I've still got to ask......Why not 1/144??

What came first, the scale or 39in.??


----------



## Old_McDonald

Ahhh, well, uh....for me, a large model is preferred over just trying to match scale with the real world boats. The 39 inch is very close to the size of the model in Admiral Nelson's office in the movie. It also offers better details, an interior that we can actually see and would be easier to light up for the more advance builders. I am not a modeler of many, many models. My house hasn't the room. BUT, a really good example of a museum size and quality model works for me.

my 2 cents worth from this humble modeler.


----------



## irocer

Frank, November sounds better than I would have guessed. If then, good, if not it will be worth the wait. It would help sales I guess if it hits before Christmas. Then again, I look for it to sellout either way. Looks great so far!!


----------



## modelmaker 2001

Fantastic job, Frank! I love it! Seeing those photos has me reliving my childhood as well as fantasizing what fun I'll have with this kit! It'll make a great static model and - I'm hoping - a great R/C model, too.

Of course, now I'm picturing all kinds of winky blinky "computer" lights, and lit up radar and sonar screens, brass handrails and ladders, etc.


----------



## Seaview

WOW!!! I just imagined the job that Fluke is gonna accomplish with that control room!!!!!


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> Hmmmmm...having a seperate, larger scale diving bell kit is an intreging idea; it can be built up as the VTTBOTS diving bell, OR painted silver for the Lost In Space "Raft", complete with a ballon and the Robot standing next to it holding the tether line, OR alien-dressed-up as either the Change Of Space "Light-squared speed" craft, OR as Mr. Zalto's Rocket...
> Chalk up another one for Mr. Allen's Prop Masters!


Y'never know what might come out at some point....


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Have to echo what everyone else is saying; this is much much much more than I think we all expected. Now I understand all the better why you might have inquired about what we might want to see in the kit, or might want to modify with aftermarket pieces.

The interior looks fabulous. I'm hoping that the decals are upto the same standard as what we can see in the photos. Decals for the sonar/radar screens, placards etc would be great, provided they are realistic, not ala the AMT Enterprise Bridge or something similarly as bad.

Whenever this kit is ready to launch I'll be buying. I can wait until 2008 if need be. Whatever you do, don't think of selling the business to Racing Champions until AFTER this is released !


----------



## John P

Or at all!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Decals? With all the details, just paint it, or wait for the light up panels, like what was put out for the J2, and TOS 1701 Bridge models.

Since I captured the Spindrift's crew, I will have them paint the details!


----------



## scotpens

Does that mean that the _Spindrift_ crew and passengers were tiny people from a parallel Earth, and WE'RE the giants?

Holy Rod Serling!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

And cool figures too!


----------



## F91

Yes, the one shaped like a person's bottom.


----------



## otto

You know, I thought I'd never say this.... but between the old Big Frankie, and the new seaview, IF I could only have one...it would be the Seaview.Yes, the Seaview is my new "grail kit"..heehee..Otto


----------



## flyingfrets

Very nice work Frank.

Nobody would've faulted you for only rendering the observation deck and having the forward crash doors closed (truthfully this is what I was expecting).

What a nice surprise to see that you went far beyond that!

*This* is exactly what the hobby needs...a business man who listens to his *customers* and not just the "suits" telling him what will sell! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

^^ I didn't say it, but I didn't expect the interior we are getting. 

When I bought the conversion kit, for the Lunar Models movie Seaview, converting it to the TV sub, I only got the interior to the crash doors. 

What a good time for the Seaview model to come out, with the color DVDs of the series out.


----------



## Y3a

Well I just CAN'T WAIT for the superb Seaview! 

My model request is that "IF" you ever do the Space Pod... Can you make it in scale with the 4 foot Diameter Jupiter 2 so I won't have to build one? I'd pay 100-150 for it. Also, a really BIG Chariot (that same scale) would be cool too!! I'd shell out maybe 400 bucks fer one-O-them!


----------



## fluke

Seaview said:


> WOW!!! I just imagined the job that Fluke is gonna accomplish with that control room!!!!!


Funny you mention that my fellow modeling nutcase :freak: 

With the lighting effects that a friend can do with programing chips....howsabout a simulated circular radar screen that rotates 'with' a flashing blip on the screen.

By looking at the interior build up...it seems that there should be some room on the sides for optics and fine wiring.

All I can say is that ( for a Sci-Fi subject ) .....this is the most amazing interior I have seen in a STYRENE kit to date! 

*This is going to be ONE FUN kit to build*.....and not one of those kits that you will only see a few 'actually' built cuz it turns out to be over most modelers 'skill level' or to much of an undertaking.....like the C-57D and many other expensive kits that looked good on the ads but after opening up the box and after looking at all those plastic parts or resin ( including warped and underdeveloped parts like you see from most of those garage companies  ...the kit ends up in the closet or sold on ebay for the next guy.

Yeah...I can build resin kits...take a lunar model and still make it work 'some how' ...possible...yes.....fun?.....not really. It's much easier and faster to take a GOOD styrene kit and make a few minor improvements rather than spend most of your time creating or making up for what a kit dis not have to start with....not to mention filling tiny pin holes, filling gaps etc etc etc.

*THANK YOU AGAIN MOEBIUS MODELS!!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## modelgeek

Fluke!! As an Radar operator in the Navy I can tell ya radar screens don't "blip" they don't make any sound as they have no speakers that was just for TV n movies.. Oh the Seaview is a TV sub so i guess it should "blip" .... Jeff


----------



## LT Firedog

Man how am I going to hide this from my CFO's books? But seeing it now it becomes another I must have.
Wow what a year for plastic.
Awesome Frank , just awesome!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

I have a Lunar Seaview, which I scratch built an interior for. Pretty much what Frank has there. But to echo Fluke, the Sub itself is very inaccurate and the constant sanding, filling gets old real fast. THANKS AGAIN FRANK! Looking at the FS1 BAY, I was figuring out how to light it up with that reddish glow as seen on the series. Also I am thinking about lighting up that little diving bell!!


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## FoxTrot

It is indeed far far above what I was expecting from this kit, and I will definitely be getting one, despite only 4 windows. BUT I still have a very very special place in my heart for the 8-WINDOW version..........!!! Fox! :thumbsup:


----------



## MODELGUY

Wow,just saw the pics,and this is truly a modern looking model of a classic 60's vehicle.The only thing this model probobly won't be able to do is dive beneath the ocean. Great work!!,can't wait!!


----------



## SUNGOD

The Seaview's not even in my top of "must have's" but I'll be getting one of those (or 2). Looks coooooool!!!!!!!


----------



## spindrift

FRANK FRANK FRANK_
About time you gave us some pics.......
Now you do realize you have given us pics thar FAR EXCEEED what I even dared hoped for- YOU ARE GOING ALL OUT AND JUST FROM THESE PICS IT PROVES IT!!!
KIT OF THE YEAR!
KIT OF THE YEAR!!
Huge seller if you get it out by November,
December latest!!!
I am very very very very impressed...
EXTERIOR SHOTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, man. Gary


----------



## Moebius

Y3a said:


> Well I just CAN'T WAIT for the superb Seaview!
> 
> My model request is that "IF" you ever do the Space Pod... Can you make it in scale with the 4 foot Diameter Jupiter 2 so I won't have to build one? I'd pay 100-150 for it. Also, a really BIG Chariot (that same scale) would be cool too!! I'd shell out maybe 400 bucks fer one-O-them!


Sorry, nothing that big, but next year should see both early on...


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Funny you mention that my fellow modeling nutcase :freak:
> 
> With the lighting effects that a friend can do with programing chips....howsabout a simulated circular radar screen that rotates 'with' a flashing blip on the screen.
> 
> By looking at the interior build up...it seems that there should be some room on the sides for optics and fine wiring.
> 
> All I can say is that ( for a Sci-Fi subject ) .....this is the most amazing interior I have seen in a STYRENE kit to date!
> 
> *This is going to be ONE FUN kit to build*.....and not one of those kits that you will only see a few 'actually' built cuz it turns out to be over most modelers 'skill level' or to much of an undertaking.....like the C-57D and many other expensive kits that looked good on the ads but after opening up the box and after looking at all those plastic parts or resin ( including warped and underdeveloped parts like you see from most of those garage companies  ...the kit ends up in the closet or sold on ebay for the next guy.
> 
> Yeah...I can build resin kits...take a lunar model and still make it work 'some how' ...possible...yes.....fun?.....not really. It's much easier and faster to take a GOOD styrene kit and make a few minor improvements rather than spend most of your time creating or making up for what a kit dis not have to start with....not to mention filling tiny pin holes, filling gaps etc etc etc.
> 
> *THANK YOU AGAIN MOEBIUS MODELS!!!!! :thumbsup: *


You're welcome! There's many more than me responsible though, but I am happy to have my name attached to it!


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> FRANK FRANK FRANK_
> About time you gave us some pics.......
> Now you do realize you have given us pics thar FAR EXCEEED what I even dared hoped for- YOU ARE GOING ALL OUT AND JUST FROM THESE PICS IT PROVES IT!!!
> KIT OF THE YEAR!
> KIT OF THE YEAR!!
> Huge seller if you get it out by November,
> December latest!!!
> I am very very very very impressed...
> EXTERIOR SHOTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks, man. Gary


Soon on the exterior pics, still a little tweaking to go. I'll go over some more detail that is finished, and try to post more next week. Thanks again!


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
Thanks for keeping the "fans" in mind when you plan your kits...your dedication and far-sighted planning to produce kits with that extra OOOMMPPHH of detailing and features will keep us buying them. It's up to US to put out the $$$ to keep your business going to produce the best kits you can. How in the world did we get so lucky to have a huge hyper-detailed Seaview within a couple years of PL's awesome Refit!? I could never of dreamt of such a thing...
That Chicago hobby show will be a magic time for you- just imagine the dropped jaws when the retailers see that Seaview built and painted- you will get a GREAT response I'm sure. I sincerely hope you have the kit to show them- at least all the prototype parts then will do!

I'm ready for CAPTAIN ACTION and VOYAGER...very soon I hope!!! Gary:hat:


----------



## John P

Moebius said:


> Sorry, nothing that big, but next year should see both early on...


 I of course must reiterate my extreme desire for both the Chariot and the Pod to be in a nice, big 1/25 scale. That puts the chariot right in scale with car models, and a great size for detail (it's about SUV size). And don't forgot those family Robinson and robot figures to sit in it!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I will be happy to get whatever size comes out.


----------



## modelmaker 2001

I may wait to actually build most of the interior until I know what aftermarket details come out. On the other hand, I know that some things like standard US Navy ladders, hatches, stanchions, etc. are already available for ship modelers. For example; 
http://www.hrprod.com/fittings.html
http://www.marylandsilver.com/miscellaneous.htm
http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gms192-1.htm
http://www.tomsmodelworks.com/catalog/

Fittings in this exact scale is tricky, though. I also think that some HO (1/87 scale) and N gauge (1/144 scale) boxcar train parts would be a fair source for small handrails and such. 

Nevertheless, it looks like even if one were to build this straight "out of the box" it would be a far better model of Seaview than anyone was expecting or even hoping for. Seaview will look great next to my 2 heavily modified Fletcher class destroyers in a pier diorama or by itself on a shelf or mantle, when she's not actually in the water, if that does work out. Either way, this looks like an incredible kit that will result in an fantastic model! Thank you very much, Frank. 

I can't wait to see photos of the external hull, deck, fairwater, planes, etc. 

Now if this model is profitable enough, I wonder if in a year or so you guys might revisit this kit to give us a film/season one version with the 8 windows...,
:woohoo:


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> I will be happy to get whatever size comes out.


 I had a girlfriend once who ... 

No, never mind. Family board.


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> Thanks for keeping the "fans" in mind when you plan your kits...your dedication and far-sighted planning to produce kits with that extra OOOMMPPHH of detailing and features will keep us buying them. It's up to US to put out the $$$ to keep your business going to produce the best kits you can. How in the world did we get so lucky to have a huge hyper-detailed Seaview within a couple years of PL's awesome Refit!? I could never of dreamt of such a thing...
> That Chicago hobby show will be a magic time for you- just imagine the dropped jaws when the retailers see that Seaview built and painted- you will get a GREAT response I'm sure. I sincerely hope you have the kit to show them- at least all the prototype parts then will do!
> 
> I'm ready for CAPTAIN ACTION and VOYAGER...very soon I hope!!! Gary:hat:


Gary, at the least we'll have the prototype there. I am working on them to have a test shot finished and ready for everyone to see. I wish they would get everything else new finished for Chicago, but the main push is on getting the Seaview done. As is, we have 4 new, not repop, kits to show at Chicago. I hope we can have a finished prototype of all of them there to display. Should be a fun week!


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> I of course must reiterate my extreme desire for both the Chariot and the Pod to be in a nice, big 1/25 scale. That puts the chariot right in scale with car models, and a great size for detail (it's about SUV size). And don't forgot those family Robinson and robot figures to sit in it!!


That is approximately the size they will be in. By October's end, they should be "officially" announced, and we'll have either prototypes to show or at least box art. Still kicking around some figures ideas to fit both vehicles.


----------



## Moebius

modelmaker 2001 said:


> I may wait to actually build most of the interior until I know what aftermarket details come out. On the other hand, I know that some things like standard US Navy ladders, hatches, stanchions, etc. are already available for ship modelers. For example;
> http://www.hrprod.com/fittings.html
> http://www.marylandsilver.com/miscellaneous.htm
> http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gms192-1.htm
> http://www.tomsmodelworks.com/catalog/
> 
> Fittings in this exact scale is tricky, though. I also think that some HO (1/87 scale) and N gauge (1/144 scale) boxcar train parts would be a fair source for small handrails and such.
> 
> Nevertheless, it looks like even if one were to build this straight "out of the box" it would be a far better model of Seaview than anyone was expecting or even hoping for. Seaview will look great next to my 2 heavily modified Fletcher class destroyers in a pier diorama or by itself on a shelf or mantle, when she's not actually in the water, if that does work out. Either way, this looks like an incredible kit that will result in an fantastic model! Thank you very much, Frank.
> 
> I can't wait to see photos of the external hull, deck, fairwater, planes, etc.
> 
> Now if this model is profitable enough, I wonder if in a year or so you guys might revisit this kit to give us a film/season one version with the 8 windows...,
> :woohoo:


Looks like some great stuff! can't wait to see what some of the masters out there do with it all when completed! As far as revisiting an 8 window, I guess you never know what may happen. It would be cool too do, but we'll just have to see how this one does, and do a little marketing research.....


----------



## xsavoie

Of course,adding figures to the kit would would make the interior come alive.Some people in the front of the observation deck,and some others at their stations.


----------



## SgtFang

This is looking SO awesome! Anyone know where I can find a 1/128 Skipjack for it to play with?  

-Sarge


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
WOW! Four NEW Kits to announce in Chicago- this is great!
As soon as you get new Seaview pics PLEASE post them in this thread- I can hardly wait.
My ongoing concern for your company is showing a return for your investment. I have little doubt the Seaview wil be a success for you- IF you keep choosing the right subjects(VERY IMPORTANT) that will make fine models up to the 21st century standards of plastic kits and also SELL and SELL STEADILY, you will be a company that will be around awhile.
Are any more repops planned or are you switching to all new tooling starting next year?
I'll PM you my thoughts on a few kits you should do that are CAN NOT MISS sellers for you(In my humble opinion of course!) Gary :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Is the Chicago show open to the public? What are the dates on it?

Wayne


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Looks like some great stuff! can't wait to see what some of the masters out there do with it all when completed! As far as revisiting an 8 window, I guess you never know what may happen. It would be cool too do, but we'll just have to see how this one does, and do a little marketing research.....


 FRANK, SIMPLE OUTSTANDING !!!! Will the front nose window be a solid clear piece that will need the framing masked off, or will the frames be built into the hull with a clear piece to go behind it ? FRANK, thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## bert model maker

modelmaker 2001 said:


> I may wait to actually build most of the interior until I know what aftermarket details come out. On the other hand, I know that some things like standard US Navy ladders, hatches, stanchions, etc. are already available for ship modelers. For example;
> http://www.hrprod.com/fittings.html
> http://www.marylandsilver.com/miscellaneous.htm
> http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gms192-1.htm
> http://www.tomsmodelworks.com/catalog/
> 
> Fittings in this exact scale is tricky, though. I also think that some HO (1/87 scale) and N gauge (1/144 scale) boxcar train parts would be a fair source for small handrails and such.
> 
> Nevertheless, it looks like even if one were to build this straight "out of the box" it would be a far better model of Seaview than anyone was expecting or even hoping for. Seaview will look great next to my 2 heavily modified Fletcher class destroyers in a pier diorama or by itself on a shelf or mantle, when she's not actually in the water, if that does work out. Either way, this looks like an incredible kit that will result in an fantastic model! Thank you very much, Frank.
> 
> I can't wait to see photos of the external hull, deck, fairwater, planes, etc.
> 
> Now if this model is profitable enough, I wonder if in a year or so you guys might revisit this kit to give us a film/season one version with the 8 windows...,
> :woohoo:


 MM2001, what scale are those parts you postted the links to ?


----------



## bert model maker

I am sending a link of this thread to Bob Perovich. He is going to have a field day getting an interior paint color scheme together for this Baby ! His paint scheme he developed for the PL Jupiter 2 took him HUNDREDS of hours to get right and he GOT IT RIGHT ! It really brought the Jupiter 2's interior to life.


----------



## modelmaker 2001

Bert/ Model Maker,
Those links are to photoetched detail sets all in various scales. Only the the HR Products (the first link) and Tom's Modelworks (the last link) are actually in 1/125 scale. If you go to Tom's Modelworks, look in the box on the left and click on "Ship Brass Detail Sets." It will open up another box of various scales (1/96, 1/144, etc.). At the bottom is a section called "BOX SCALE SHIPS." Click on that and then choose "#125-01 FLETCHER DESTROYER." 
Richard Sprague


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks model maker 2001, those pieces look good for some "sub" detailing.


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Of course,adding figures to the kit would would make the interior come alive.Some people in the front of the observation deck,and some others at their stations.


There are 4 figures that will be included with it.


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> WOW! Four NEW Kits to announce in Chicago- this is great!
> As soon as you get new Seaview pics PLEASE post them in this thread- I can hardly wait.
> My ongoing concern for your company is showing a return for your investment. I have little doubt the Seaview wil be a success for you- IF you keep choosing the right subjects(VERY IMPORTANT) that will make fine models up to the 21st century standards of plastic kits and also SELL and SELL STEADILY, you will be a company that will be around awhile.
> Are any more repops planned or are you switching to all new tooling starting next year?
> I'll PM you my thoughts on a few kits you should do that are CAN NOT MISS sellers for you(In my humble opinion of course!) Gary :wave:


Honestly, very little planned for repops. There are a few things we would love to do, but licensing is a major holdup on them. Basically, everything planned at this point except one kit for 2008 is new tooling. I'll watch for your pm...


----------



## Moebius

Rebel Rocker said:


> Is the Chicago show open to the public? What are the dates on it?
> 
> Wayne


It is open to the public, but I can't remember the dates off the top of my head. Search online for ihobby Chicago and you'll get the site for it.


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> FRANK, SIMPLE OUTSTANDING !!!! Will the front nose window be a solid clear piece that will need the framing masked off, or will the frames be built into the hull with a clear piece to go behind it ? FRANK, thanks for doing this for us!


The front section won't be clear, but there will be a window option so you can do either window version. I realize the nose contours are different from 8.5 to 17, but we decided to put both window versions in anyways just to have a choice.


----------



## AZbuilder

*Outstanding*

The detail work that went in to the interior is simply outstanding, that alone is worth the price of the Seaview kit.
But, if anyone wants to build the 8 window movie version of the Seaview the interior will not work. The control room is not on the same level as the observation window floor. And the observation deck layout is different than the T.V. version. but other than that it is a great representaion of the second season onward of the interior of the Seaview. again great work Frank.

AZbuilder 
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## veedubb67

Moebius said:


> It is open to the public, but I can't remember the dates off the top of my head. Search online for ihobby Chicago and you'll get the site for it.


Here's the link http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/

The show runs 18-21 October and is only open to the public the 20th and 21st. Not only is Moebius going to be there, but so is Scott and the Monarch gang, Styrene is alive and well!

Frank, I'm working the Iwata booth not too far away and looking forward to meeting you. Plus, I can't wait to see what you've got to display!

Rob


----------



## =bg=

Moebius said:


> The Voyager interior is the same as the Aurora kit. Not much there, but there is an interior.


How about a teeny Cora Peterson?


----------



## Dave Metzner

No Cora Peterson...You're thinking of the wrong Fantastic Voyage.......The Ship that Cora goes with is called Proteus!
And Proteus is inside a human being not in Space.....

Dave


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Carson Dyle said:


> What, no Flying Sub?
> 
> Looking good! Thanks for posting.


Don't get so excited, Carson.


----------



## the Dabbler

Technicalities !!! Sheesh !!


----------



## Steve244

Here's a question: with the way cool control room, is it made to be opened? I hate peering through the windshield.

I want mine to look like a Renwal when it's done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steve244 said:


> I hate peering through the windshield.


Unless it the Proteus, or Spindrift? I will like looking into the Seaview. I will be thinking on how the puny humans, are being thrown around, by the big sea monster man (ME).


----------



## scotpens

Steve224 has a point: With all that gorgeous interior detail, will there be a removeable hull section or optional clear hull piece to view it? You really can't see much through the forward observation windows.


----------



## modelmaker 2001

Even if the kit is not molded to have removable sections I can't imagine that it could be be too difficult to make a hull section removable, thanks to "Mr. Dremel," and various screws, magnets, and other types of fasteners. I think having to view the control room through the windows actually increases the realism, but I do understand that some people would want to show it off. I'd also like a removable casing deck to have interior access into the hull for R/C equipment such as a receiver, servos, battery, speed control, motors, etc. It would be easy enough - I think - to mold it this way. However, if Seaview's hull does not have pre-formed removable sections I certainly have no problem with cutting, drilling, kitbashing, and constructing some parts from scratch.


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Metzner said:


> No Cora Peterson...You're thinking of the wrong Fantastic Voyage.......The Ship that Cora goes with is called Proteus!
> And Proteus is inside a human being not in Space.....
> 
> Dave


Who cares?  

I think we all want a teeny Cora Peterson no matter what model kit we get


----------



## Seaview

OK, you guys can have a "teeny" Cora Peterson, but what I'd like is a 1:1 scale living, breathing one who is blindly devoted to ME. :thumbsup:

I think that Mark Twain said it best with, "I never found a woman who was quite worthy of me, but I wouldn't have a woman I was worthy of".


----------



## StarshipClass

Seaview said:


> OK, you guys can have a "teeny" Cora Peterson, but what I'd like is a 1:1 scale living, breathing one who is blindly devoted to ME.


Duh! :freak: She wouldn't fit inside the model kit at 1/1 scale!

For that matter, at 1/1 scale she wouldn't fit sideways through the door of my house!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

*No way*

I hate to be the stick in the mud, but there is *no way* this kit will be released until the 1st or even 2nd quarter of 2008. This year? Not if the molds aren't done yet. But I'm still on order for one. I've waited this long, a few more months, or 5, won't matter.


----------



## John P

How about a 1/128 scale Big Frankie in the observation room?


----------



## SUNGOD

Are there going to be any tiny little styrene figures with this?


----------



## Admiral Nelson

All joke aside, Moebius, what's the new release date you guys are shooting for on the Seaview? I say March-June 2008.


----------



## Trek Ace

There are similar-scaled kits out there in 1/125 scale that would be within about 1% or so of the _Seaview_.

In addition to the 1/125 _Fletcher_ Class Destroyer, there is the Revell Germany 1/125 U-99 U-Boat, and at least one or two other ships. Heller has the 1/125 Mir Space Station, a 1/125 Boeing 727, and a 1/125 Concorde. So, if you want something close to in-scale to display the _Seaview_ with, there are at least a few options.

I think the U-Boat, in particular, would be good. I remember a plot in the second or third season that dealt with a German ghost sub that the _Seaview_ encountered.


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
You have been tasked with a question (or statement) of a much later release date than talked about...can you give us an update and comments as to a 2008 launch????
Gary


----------



## Moebius

Admiral Nelson said:


> All joke aside, Moebius, what's the new release date you guys are shooting for on the Seaview? I say March-June 2008.


Still shooting for this year. Until it gets a little further, I can't really say for sure.


----------



## Moebius

SUNGOD said:


> Are there going to be any tiny little styrene figures with this?


Yes, there are 4 figures included.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Moebius said:


> Still shooting for this year. Until it gets a little further, I can't really say for sure.


Sigh....2008. Oh well.


----------



## John P

We've waited 40 years, we can wait a few months.


----------



## kit-junkie

Moebius, wonderful work! I can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> We've waited 40 years, we can wait a few months.


Especially when you consider the loss of Polar Lights. When PL was taken from us all thoughts of a large Seaview went up in smoke.


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> Sigh....2008. Oh well.


So it's not cancelled???? 

Or is that the Lubliner Seaview I'm thinking of?


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Just shoot me.


----------



## fluke

No....just shoot professer Coffee 'again'


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John P said:


> We've waited 40 years, we can wait a few months.


Yea! It is coming, not a rumor, or wish. With the waiting, I will get more screen grabs from my DVDs, as research.

Thanks again to Frank, for making a childhood dream to come true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Perhaps the Perfessor needs some Coffee?   

LOL!
Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

That Control Room is most impressive.:thumbsup: 

By the way, as a silly aside, did anyone ever wonder why the Seaview's Control Room wasn't called the Out Of Control Room? I mean, it seems like no matter what button you pressed, the poor old Seaview would pitch from port to starboard and head at flank speed to the bottom!
Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> Yes, there are 4 figures included.



Nice! A couple of small folk definitely add to the look of the model.


----------



## FoxTrot

Moebius said:


> Looks like some great stuff! can't wait to see what some of the masters out there do with it all when completed! As far as revisiting an 8 window, I guess you never know what may happen. It would be cool too do, but we'll just have to see how this one does, and do a little marketing research.....


OK Ok, so how many 4-window kits do I need to buy to guarantee an 8-window version... hehehe! From the 'bottom' of our hearts, many many thanks Moebius for making this all happen in our lifetime...!!! Fox! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Many years ago, I ordered from Star Tech ( I wonder if they are around still) an Lunar Models four window Seaview,instead they sent me the 34 inch Eight window one. I have always wanted a four window version. So now I have the 34 inch and PL 12 inch eight window Seaview, and an 8 inch window four window resin model. With this model, I will have enough Seaviews.


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> Just shoot me.


People just don't take me seriously enough.


:jest:


----------



## the Dabbler

Hey, be glad they don't, if they did you might end up in the Happy Hotel ! :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass

They'd just tell me my cholesterol is too high and put me on Crestor until I got severely depressed and my muscles atrophied. :freak:


----------



## Moebius

Don't be mad at me guys, but I promised them over at Starship Modeler I would post the next pictures there. There are Flying Sub pictures over there tonight. I will repost them here tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

We forgive you...this time. LOL!


----------



## scotpens

Lloyd Collins said:


> So now I have the 34 inch and PL 12 inch eight window Seaview, and an 8 inch window four window resin model. With this model, I will have enough Seaviews.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.vttbots.com/Graphics/seaview_models_4.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


















_You can NEVER have enough Seaviews!_


----------



## F91

What? No Big Frankie?


----------



## bert model maker

F91 said:


> What? No Big Frankie?


 He's in the BIG seaview.


----------



## John May

Cool ! 
Hey Frank, have you thought about doing the (Time Machine) 1960's
And also 2001 stuff ?

Thanks


----------



## enterprise_fan

Moebius said:


> Don't be mad at me guys, but I promised them over at Starship Modeler I would post the next pictures there. There are Flying Sub pictures over there tonight. I will repost them here tomorrow. Thanks.


Moebius
Just a passing thought ......  ....... What is the scale of the current (I don't recall how made it) Flying Sub? How would it compare to the one that will come with your Seaview? Is it bigger or smaller?


----------



## bert model maker

I emailed Bob Perovich , who created the perfect paint scheme for the polar lights jupiter 2 and he is VERY IMPRESSED with the moebius seaview and said he plans on developing a correct paint scheme for the interior. Here is what Bob Perovich says of the new Moebius seaview.--
Bert,

Thank you for that link to the web site. I had no idea the interior would be so nice.
I saw this kit a couple of weeks ago on CultTvMan, as a pre-order item. This is definitely a kit I want to get, although I may wait a little bit after release to make sure there are no errors like the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 had. 

Fortunately Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea has been released on DVD, and I now have all of Season 2 and the first half of Season 3. I also have the original movie on DVD from 1961. All the DVD's are beautiful film transfer by De Luxe labs, and look more like movies in Technicolor than a television show.

What I can do now is watch the episodes on DVD, and take notes of the color scheme. 
On Lost in Space, they made changes in the interior color scheme each season, and some changes during the seasons as well. Back then I had to record all the LIS episodes on SciFi channel, then use the tapes to determine the colors. This is much easier with high quality DVD's, as the freeze frame works perfectly. I will start taking notes on the interior of the Seaview, as well as flying sub, mini sub, and diving bell. Once the colors have been determined, the next step is to figure out which paints to actually use, to capture the feel and right tonality. This will take some time...




Thanks Bert.

I really am impressed with the new Seaview model, and plan on getting one. 

The interior photos show a great interior, and should come out really fine. When I am finished watching the Season 3 episodes, I will go back and review Season 2 and take notes.

Fortunately LIS and Voyage used the same type of interior instrument consoles and paint schemes, so this should not be difficult. The C-57D was similar to the Jupiter 2, but used grey, so maybe the paint scheme will move quicker than I expect.

Bert,

I do intend to develop the paint scheme, but it may take a while. You have my permission to mention that. 

On the C-57D, I published a preliminary scheme fairly quickly, because I knew it would take a long time to complete the model. The Seaview may be much simpler than the Jupiter 2, with much less surface area. The Jupiter 2 was huge inside.


----------



## scotpens

enterprise_fan said:


> ... What is the scale of the current (I don't recall how made it) Flying Sub? How would it compare to the one that will come with your Seaview? Is it bigger or smaller?


If you mean the Aurora/Monogram/Tsukuda Flying Sub, it's in approximately 1/60 scale. With the Moebius Seaview at roughly 1/125, the accompanying Flying Sub will be less that half the size of Aurora's. So the answer is . . . bigger.


----------



## John P

Let's see, a Seaview the same scale as the Aurora flying sub (based on the 400-foot length) would be 80" long.

A weeeee bit too big for a styrene kit.


----------



## Y3a

What if you make JUST THE PARTS required to turn a length of 10" diameter PVC Drain pipe into a seaview??


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Moebius said:


> Don't be mad at me guys, but I promised them over at Starship Modeler I would post the next pictures there. There are Flying Sub pictures over there tonight. I will repost them here tomorrow. Thanks.


Link?


----------



## Trek Ace

John P said:


> Let's see, a Seaview the same scale as the Aurora flying sub (based on the 400-foot length) would be 80" long.
> 
> A weeeee bit too big for a styrene kit.


But not a fiberglass one.

As I recall, Dennis DeBoers' larger _Seaview_ kit was around 80".


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> What if you make JUST THE PARTS required to turn a length of 10" diameter PVC Drain pipe into a seaview??


Great idea! :thumbsup: 

Parts to adapt 6" PVC sewer and drain pipe would be good, too. I've actually considered scratch building one from 4" sewer and drain pipe.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Anyone have the Starship Modeler link for the FS1 pics?


----------



## Steve244

Admiral Nelson said:


> Anyone have the Starship Modeler link for the FS1 pics?


link 

link 

imbedded image?


----------



## Moebius

Thanks, I should have posted a link last night! As I stated on SSM, a couple of things that are apparent are the engraved wheel doors and keyed top hatch. It does have an engraved claw door as well. The top hatch has a cover for it, so it can be displayed outside of the Seaview on it's miniature "Aurora" type stand. Sorry, too small for a decal on the stand, but it will be clear. The FS will come with the key section for the FS bay, so a 1/4 turn will lock it into place for display without magnets or glue needed. More pictures soon!


----------



## Steve244

What is the rectangle on the "wing" (flipper?) in the top pic?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Port landing gear hatch indent.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I remember an episode where Nelson landed FS1 on an aircraft carrier. No landing gear was deployed. Belly landing ala Spindrift.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Can you remember which episode the carrier landing appears in?

Reason I ask, I just fast-forwarded thru the "Toy Master" episode (guest star: John McGiver). At one point the FS lands on a carrier, but the action is conveyed strictly via Nelson's POV of the approaching (stock) carrier on the FS's monitor screen. Although the typical (stock FX) flying shots of the FS were used, there was no FX footage of the miniature actually landing atop the deck.


----------



## fluke

Danke for the cool pics her Frank! :thumbsup: 

Will the whole front end piece for the FS be made in clear so the two headlights can be lit up? 

Man this keeps getting better all the time!


----------



## X15-A2

Carrier landing: That was all they ever showed, the pilots POV. There were no exterior model shots of it on the deck.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Thanks, Phil.

It seems to be one of those things people remember seeing even though they really didn't. Trick of the memory, as it were.

Pity. It could have been a cool shot.


----------



## enterprise_fan

fluke said:


> Danke for the cool pics her Frank! :thumbsup:
> 
> Will the whole front end piece for the FS be made in clear so the two headlights can be lit up?
> 
> Man this keeps getting better all the time!


Will the FS be hollow or solid piece of resin? 

I'm not asking for a detailed interior but something resembling an cabin with a clear wind screen would be nice. A solid FS wouldn't keep me from getting one either.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Danke for the cool pics her Frank! :thumbsup:
> 
> Will the whole front end piece for the FS be made in clear so the two headlights can be lit up?
> 
> Man this keeps getting better all the time!


Yes, the front will be in clear so you can see (barely) the seats inside and light if wanted.


----------



## Moebius

enterprise_fan said:


> Will the FS be hollow or solid piece of resin?
> 
> I'm not asking for a detailed interior but something resembling an cabin with a clear wind screen would be nice. A solid FS wouldn't keep me from getting one either.


No resin, the kit is completely styrene.


----------



## enterprise_fan

Moebius said:


> No resin, the kit is completely styrene.


Now I know I want one. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

What size is the F/S ? how many inches ?


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> What size is the F/S ? how many inches ?


If it was here, I could give you a measurement, but it's in China. About 3+ inches.


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> If it was here, I could give you a measurement, but it's in China. About 3+ inches.


 THANKS Frank ! thats about what i thought it would be. again, THANK YOU FOR THESE WONDERFUL MODELS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve244

Carson Dyle said:


> Port landing gear hatch indent.


D'oh. I went cross eyed trying to figure out what it was doing on the top: optical illusion.

3 inches? I was guessing 4 or 5 (which is silly given the size of the Seaview) but a testament to its quality. Great job.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

*New Voyage FX*

I wish one could do a full episode with new FX ala Star Trek. Would be nice to get rid of the 8 window Seaview in season 2 and the same FX shots over and over and over.


----------



## Argonaut

I was down for two Seaview kits...now I'm down for two more!!! 
Frank, you've got a customer here for life!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> It seems to be one of those things people remember seeing even though they really didn't. Trick of the memory, as it were.
> 
> Pity. It could have been a cool shot.


And expensive. And probably not very realistic. Which is why it wasn't done. Like we never saw the _Star Trek_ shuttle actually land or take off from a planet's surface.

In _UFO_, the Gerry Anderson effects team was able to pull off some pretty convincing miniature shots of aircraft taking off and landing. Would have been interesting to see what they could have done with _VTTBOTS_ and _Trek_!


----------



## Moebius

Argonaut said:


> I was down for two Seaview kits...now I'm down for two more!!!
> Frank, you've got a customer here for life!! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Everyone here appreciates the enthusiasm for the kit!


----------



## starmanmm

I've pre-ordered and looking forward to it!


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey Frank, has it been decided yet as to how many kits are going to be in a case? 3 or 4 was the last I heard.


----------



## xsavoie

Will there be an additional top hatch part for the Flying Sub's top hatch,in case we want to display it outside the SEAVIEW.For additional accuracy of the Flying Sub,of course.That hook up slot is a good idea though.


----------



## F91

Frank answered this over at SSM and the answer is yes.


----------



## xsavoie

*Choosing the appropriate color on the SEAVIEW.*

Choosing the appropriate color of the SEAVIEW seems to be an open and shut case,and the first thing that comes to mind is choosing the proper grey as we see on the SEAVIEW when it is on the water's surface.However,it seems that this color has the appearance of of turning to blue when the SEAVIEW is submerged.Of course we all know that this is due to the fact that the light is refracted under the water and gives this final result on this grey color,but should some of us consider painting the SEAVIEW blue if we want to represent the sub to be submerged.Personally,I would opt for the blue.Always liked that color the best.Even the AURORA box art shows the sub in a some type of blue.Any of you guys had the same idea.Do any of you guys plan to build it in a diorama setting.From any episode you've seen in particular,or from a diorama setting coming from your imagination.It's good to plan in advance,even just for the fun of it all.Any idea if a display stand will come with the SEAVIEW.If so,what will it look like.


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> Hey Frank, has it been decided yet as to how many kits are going to be in a case? 3 or 4 was the last I heard.


Waiting on final dimensions of the kit box. It will depend on UPS Oversize standards as to 3 or 4 per case.


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> And expensive. And probably not very realistic. Which is why it wasn't done. Like we never saw the _Star Trek_ shuttle actually land or take off from a planet's surface.


Granted, although none of the above stopped Irwin Allen from launching and landing the Jupiter II and Space Pod on camera.


----------



## RogueJ

Carson Dyle said:


> Granted, although none of the above stopped Irwin Allen from launching and landing the Jupiter II and Space Pod on camera.


Carson,
That's a valid point, however those shots were done on a narrow vertical plane onto a alien landscape (most of the time, others in total darkness). This would give us a limited frame of action into a unknown reference. A carrier landing would be a very long frame of action/movement onto a known reference. Most of us have some idea what a carrier deck looks like, but an alien planet could look like anything Allen wanted. If you remember the Jupiter's first filmed crash landing was done on the horizontal plane (using the Lydecker method, as used on the Flying Sub), but you did not see it's crash. That was off camera and most like would have been very costly (on a TV budge) and unconvincing. Also, the budget for that particular episode my not have allowed for the development for what would be a costly shot or maybe the time. You know Allen as a producer, liked to create shots he could use over and over and over.............again. Maybe he thought that the cost and time did not warrent the filming of a shot that might not be used again?


Just my 2¢
Rogue


----------



## Carson Dyle

Hey, I never said it would be easy.  

Thing is, in spite of those goofy wheels, I always imagined the FS as having vertical lift capability. Depicting the craft lifting off or touching down in this manner would not have been technically or financially unfeasible. Alas, it wasn't necessary to advance the plot; always a good a reason to kill a shot. 

Anyway, getting back to the topic at hand, I'm delighted by how much excitement has been generated within the sci-fi modelling community over the pending release of this model. Like the TOS _Enterprise[/I,  Proteus, and Jupiter II, the Seaview is one of the most memorable fantasy vehicles from my youth, and I'm really looking forward to building this version of her._


----------



## Steve244

yeah, in my imagination the FS would have some sort of atomic vertical lift capability to overcome the weight necessary to displace enough water to submerge. VTOL with some sort of tripod landing legs (like the Proteus?) would be more believable. Wheels are goofy which is why they probably never made a screen appearance.

Now I have to work out some sort of rational for the water entry scenes. (damn, why couldn't I have been mentally arrested at the age of 6 instead of 13...)


----------



## starmanmm

> Now I have to work out some sort of rational for the water entry scenes.


Humm, reminds me of the water launching scenes of SkyDiver from UFO.


----------



## Carson Dyle

^Which I suspect is where Gerry Anderson & Co. got it (although, IIRC, we never saw_ Sky 1_ re-enter the water and dock).


----------



## scotpens

Getting a bit off-off-topic here, but we also never saw the starboard side of either the aircraft or submarine component of Skydiver, so we have no idea what the markings on that side were supposed to be. The clever "SKY/DIVER" lettering wouldn't have worked on the right side -- unless it was in Hebrew!


----------



## Steve244

Isn't that the one that had the ladies in the fishnet blouses?


----------



## scotpens

Steve244 said:


> Isn't that the one that had the ladies in the fishnet blouses?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=43922&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]




Yeah, and get a load of the men!
(Any excuse to recycle old pictures!)


----------



## Steve244

damn you. my eyes!


----------



## Steve244

Back on topic.


----------



## Trek Ace

...Barbara!


----------



## Seaview

Thank you Steve!!!!!!!!


----------



## bert model maker

ahh the "garden of eden"


----------



## BigH827

I did not read all of the post but Frank it is looking good, this is one kit that i plan to buy when it hits the nobby stores, one of my first models was the old Aurora kit back when I was about 8, I am 41 now. Also looking forward to the new Romels Rod, still got the one I bought in the 1970s, needs lots of work after all this time.


----------



## fluke

Hey...yeah...The Rommels Rod....what is going on with that one Frank?.....is Tom 'dragging' his feet? 

I know most will want this kit in 1/24 but 1/16th still sounds cool to me.....Can you give any hint as to what the masses have voted for on the Rommels Rod scale pole?


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Hey...yeah...The Rommels Rod....what is going on with that one Frank?.....is Tom 'dragging' his feet?
> 
> I know most will want this kit in 1/24 but 1/16th still sounds cool to me.....Can you give any hint as to what the masses have voted for on the Rommels Rod scale pole?


Definitely 1/24 was the overwhelming vote. The writeins of 1/35 and 1/48 were pretty close to the 1/16 vote. As to when we may see it, I wish I knew! Many little things have held it up, and I am hoping to get a final answer on it this week. Very frustrating, especially when we had it basically ready to start 6 months ago.


----------



## ChrisW

Frank, I think I'm going to email the Daves at Wonderfest and recommend a no-holds-barred expose panel discussion featuring you, Dave Metzner and Scott from Monarch about your trials and tribulations involved with starting styrene model companies...


----------



## fluke

Thanks Frank.

I guess 1/24 makes more sence...its what the original was, better market/sales value especially for those who have never had the chance to own or build one and easier production. 
Chris...Now that would make for some interesting reading.


----------



## Moebius

ChrisW said:


> Frank, I think I'm going to email the Daves at Wonderfest and recommend a no-holds-barred expose panel discussion featuring you, Dave Metzner and Scott from Monarch about your trials and tribulations involved with starting styrene model companies...


That would be fun!


----------



## Argonaut

Frank, you may have already answered this question but did your design team try
to strike a compromise between the 8 ft. and 17 ft. miniatures or did you decide 
to go with one or the other?


----------



## Moebius

Argonaut said:


> Frank, you may have already answered this question but did your design team try
> to strike a compromise between the 8 ft. and 17 ft. miniatures or did you decide
> to go with one or the other?


More 17 than anything. Some pieces added are for either build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Moebius said:


> More 17 than anything. Some pieces added are for either build.


 
Hi Frank! Man these pics are looking verrrrry sweet. I just got back from Disney World and hung out with our Bud, Will Babington. I am really looking forward to this Seaview!!!!! Again, IMHO, THE 17'3" Seaview is the best in terms of overall appearence. Very Shark like and lean. The 8' always looked a little bloated(lol).


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve244 said:


> Back on topic.


That's what I call a seaVIEW! Plenty of blue.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

xsavoie said:


> Choosing the appropriate color of the SEAVIEW seems to be an open and shut case,and the first thing that comes to mind is choosing the proper grey as we see on the SEAVIEW when it is on the water's surface.However,it seems that this color has the appearance of of turning to blue when the SEAVIEW is submerged.Of course we all know that this is due to the fact that the light is refracted under the water and gives this final result on this grey color,but should some of us consider painting the SEAVIEW blue if we want to represent the sub to be submerged.Personally,I would opt for the blue.Always liked that color the best.Even the AURORA box art shows the sub in a some type of blue.Any of you guys had the same idea.Do any of you guys plan to build it in a diorama setting.From any episode you've seen in particular,or from a diorama setting coming from your imagination.It's good to plan in advance,even just for the fun of it all.Any idea if a display stand will come with the SEAVIEW.If so,what will it look like.


Some surface shots even show Seaview as a sort of brown color.


----------



## John P

And of course when they use the full-size exterior deck set, it's dark gray! :freak:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

After many trials, The BEST PAINT AVAILABLE FOR ANY SEAVIEW MODEL IS......

THE Walmart brand machine Primer. No Special Mixtures. No Special airbrush formulas. Just this cheap rattle can primer. When dry, it's dead on.


----------



## Zorro

Steve244 said:


> Back on topic.


The first time I saw the feature-length VTBOS (only about 3 years ago actually), I laughed out loud at that camera angle. Directorial _chutzpah_ to be sure! 

Now if I could only get that horrid Frankie Avalon theme song out of my head.


----------



## fluke

beatlepaul said:


> After many trials, The BEST PAINT AVAILABLE FOR ANY SEAVIEW MODEL IS......
> 
> THE Walmart brand machine Primer. No Special Mixtures. No Special airbrush formulas. Just this cheap rattle can primer. When dry, it's dead on.


Sounds cool....Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

One more we just received:










Taken at a slight angle, but the side fins do run horizontal with the engines.


----------



## Trek Ace

Beautiful!

More pics as they come in, please!


----------



## RogueJ

I don't remember any horizontal planes within the propulsion tubes on any of the Seaview miniatures. The only place I've seem them is on the various fan based blueprints out there. Is this accurate?

Rogue


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> I emailed Bob Perovich , who created the perfect paint scheme for the polar lights jupiter 2 and he is VERY IMPRESSED with the moebius seaview and said he plans on developing a correct paint scheme for the interior. Here is what Bob Perovich says of the new Moebius seaview.--
> Bert,
> 
> Thank you for that link to the web site. I had no idea the interior would be so nice.
> I saw this kit a couple of weeks ago on CultTvMan, as a pre-order item. This is definitely a kit I want to get, although I may wait a little bit after release to make sure there are no errors like the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 had.
> 
> Fortunately Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea has been released on DVD, and I now have all of Season 2 and the first half of Season 3. I also have the original movie on DVD from 1961. All the DVD's are beautiful film transfer by De Luxe labs, and look more like movies in Technicolor than a television show.
> 
> What I can do now is watch the episodes on DVD, and take notes of the color scheme.
> On Lost in Space, they made changes in the interior color scheme each season, and some changes during the seasons as well. Back then I had to record all the LIS episodes on SciFi channel, then use the tapes to determine the colors. This is much easier with high quality DVD's, as the freeze frame works perfectly. I will start taking notes on the interior of the Seaview, as well as flying sub, mini sub, and diving bell. Once the colors have been determined, the next step is to figure out which paints to actually use, to capture the feel and right tonality. This will take some time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bert.
> 
> I really am impressed with the new Seaview model, and plan on getting one.
> 
> The interior photos show a great interior, and should come out really fine. When I am finished watching the Season 3 episodes, I will go back and review Season 2 and take notes.
> 
> Fortunately LIS and Voyage used the same type of interior instrument consoles and paint schemes, so this should not be difficult. The C-57D was similar to the Jupiter 2, but used grey, so maybe the paint scheme will move quicker than I expect.
> 
> Bert,
> 
> I do intend to develop the paint scheme, but it may take a while. You have my permission to mention that.
> 
> On the C-57D, I published a preliminary scheme fairly quickly, because I knew it would take a long time to complete the model. The Seaview may be much simpler than the Jupiter 2, with much less surface area. The Jupiter 2 was huge inside.


 I have a question on the "scale size of the control room. Bob Perovich( who developed the outstanding paint scheme for the PL J2) has graciously decided to take on the new Moebius Seaview. He e mailed me a question which i will paste here. 
Bert,

What about the scale of the interior control room? Frank, what IS the scale of that ?


----------



## Steve244

:thumbsup: 

One good picture deserves another:


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Frank! Man these pics are looking verrrrry sweet. I just got back from Disney World and hung out with our Bud, Will Babington. I am really looking forward to this Seaview!!!!! Again, IMHO, THE 17'3" Seaview is the best in terms of overall appearence. Very Shark like and lean. The 8' always looked a little bloated(lol).
> 
> 
> High Regards,
> BEATLEPAUL


 BeatlePaul, I sent you a P.M.
bert


----------



## Trek Ace

RogueJ said:


> I don't remember any horizontal planes within the propulsion tubes on any of the Seaview miniatures. The only place I've seem them is on the various fan based blueprints out there. Is this accurate?
> 
> Rogue


They are a nice addition, though. You could probably choose to leave them off.
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Seaview/sea60.jpg


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RogueJ said:


> I don't remember any horizontal planes within the propulsion tubes on any of the Seaview miniatures. The only place I've seem them is on the various fan based blueprints out there. Is this accurate?
> 
> Rogue


Yes it is accurate.


----------



## fluke

COOL!!! Thanks Frank!!


----------



## John P

Steve244 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> One good picture deserves another:


 I always wondered what happened in that tank room during one of Seaview's dramatic 45-degree surfacings


----------



## Lloyd Collins

JOHN, it is only a movie!! An Irwin Allen movie, where all laws are broken.


----------



## Dave Hussey

John - I think they kept Barbera Eden in there in a t-shirt.....:devil: 

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler

Dave Hussey said:


> John - I think they kept Barbera Eden in there in a t-shirt.....:devil: Huzz


Hmm, I think I'm starting to get interested in submarines !! :devil:


----------



## heiki

Steve244 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> One good picture deserves another:


And why do you need a shark tank on a sub?
Do you have eagles in a jet?
If they are guarding the reactor, do they bark at intrudtors?


----------



## Steve244

I forget the explanation. Marine study I think. Dolphins would have been more fun and interesting, but my bet is Flipper's rate was too high. Also wonder why they didn't manage to get Barbara Eden in the tank.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hey Mr. Frank Sir,..

Any more pics of the Seaview....Please...Sir....


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## scotpens

Steve244 said:


> I forget the explanation. Marine study I think. Dolphins would have been more fun and interesting, but my bet is Flipper's rate was too high. Also wonder why they didn't manage to get Barbara Eden in the tank.


Either Irwin Allen or co-screewriter Charles Bennett had probably heard something about marine biologists "walking" sharks to force oxygen into their gills after being drugged for research purposes. (The sharks, not the biologists.) They thought it was an interesting idea and worked it into the story, hence the shark tank.

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.freenudecelebs.dk/nude-celebs-pictures/b/barbara-eden-nude/barbara-eden-nude-3.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


Right, if only we could have seen
Barbara Eden in there in a bikini,
it would have confirmed once and for all
that she did, in fact, have a navel!


----------



## Knight1966

For updates and community chat specific to 'The Seaveiw' you are all cordially invited to join the following group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5575814814


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Why do we have to join Facebook?


----------



## StarshipClass

This thread isn't specific enough


----------



## F91

Nah, While others may be interested, I'm perfectly happy discussing it here or at SSM. Maybe at your site you can rail all you want about the box art.





Knight1966 said:


> For updates and community chat specific to 'The Seaveiw' you are all cordially invited to join the following group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5575814814


----------



## =bg=

Barbara Eden? NAH.
Raquel in Fantastic Voyage. Period. End of story. Thanks for coming. Drive safely. Night night.


----------



## the Dabbler

=bg= said:


> Barbara Eden? NAH.
> Raquel in Fantastic Voyage. Period. End of story. Thanks for coming. Drive safely. Night night.


I feel very strongly both ways !!!! :tongue: :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Why do we have to join Facebook?


Same reason we have to join *any *site. Including yours.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I don't get it...


----------



## bert model maker

I am trying to get information on the scale & size of the paintable interior area for Bob perovich. He and i have been in contact and he is going ahead in developing a "paint scheme" for this seaview just as he did for the Polar lights Jupiter including the season changes as well as the movie version. He asked me if i could find out the interior dimensions of the detailed control room and all paintable interior areas. I e mailed Moebius and the e mail bounced back.


----------



## jbond

I don't know about the exact size but wouldn't the scale be the same as the exterior--1/128?


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> I am trying to get information on the scale & size of the paintable interior area for Bob perovich. He and i have been in contact and he is going ahead in developing a "paint scheme" for this seaview just as he did for the Polar lights Jupiter including the season changes as well as the movie version. He asked me if i could find out the interior dimensions of the detailed control room and all paintable interior areas. I e mailed Moebius and the e mail bounced back.


Not sure why it would have bounced back, sorry. The interior should be the 1/128 scale as the completed sub. If he needs any exact measurements, please let me know as the prototype will be in for final inspection this week. Thanks again!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I don't get it...


I've said that about you for years. Glad you finally agree.


----------



## StarshipClass

Are we talking about the _Lubliner _Seaview again?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Admiral Nelson said:


> I've said that about you for years. Glad you finally agree.




I guess I should be flattered by the attention!

Steve


----------



## ShadOAB

There are givers and there are takers.

Steve Iverson is a giver. He hosts a website that he pays for and maintains. There is a fantastic wealth of information on his site. He sponsors a well known guest at Wonder Fest every year...he sells models and collectables we all enjoy at reasonable prices. He gives respect to those that have earned it and deserves it. He, upon meeting him, is one of the most generous people I have met.

I think Steve deserves more respect than what I'm seeing around here. It would be a great loss if there was no CultTVman. 

What have you done for the community, Admiral Nelson, other than use a name of a TV character?


----------



## Admiral Nelson




----------



## Admiral Nelson

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Are we talking about the _Lubliner _Seaview again?


Barbara rules.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Don't make me drag my moderator hat out!
Personal attacks of any kind will NOT be tolerated!

Do I make myself clear!?

Dave


----------



## Steve244

=bg= said:


> Barbara Eden? NAH.
> Raquel in Fantastic Voyage. Period. End of story. Thanks for coming. Drive safely. Night night.


No way jose; this is my choice of ship mates.


----------



## ShadOAB

Admiral Nelson said:


> Take a chill pill and call me in the morning. Steve got my meaning. I guess it flew over *your *head.


 :freak:


----------



## John P

I flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## ChrisW

Getting back to the subject at hand...namely, that picture of Dawn Wells!!!!!!  :woohoo: 

Ginger? I don't need no stinkin' Ginger!

Post Script: I must have been thinking about our present day girl-next-door sweetie, Pam from "The Office"!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Cheesecake anyone? I like the idea of models and *MODELS. *


----------



## Admiral Nelson

John P said:


> I flew over the cuckoo's nest.


Who is Jack Nicholson. Primmadonna's for $100, Alex.


----------



## Y3a

prolly her sister DAWN Wells.


----------



## John May

Here is one of the old prop miniature used in the TV show. 
Model is 4" injoy !


----------



## Steve244

here: if this doesn't sell a few Seaviews...

link <- click it, you know you want to...


----------



## the Dabbler

I clicked, nuttin happened. Does that mean I'm not enough of a believer ?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Right click and save...you want...need...got to have it...


----------



## Dave Hussey

I always thought that was amongst the cooloest theme music ever!

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve244 said:


> here: if this doesn't sell a few Seaviews...
> 
> link <- click it, you know you want to...


You forgot:
"Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea brought to you by".........


----------



## Lloyd Collins

....."Moebius Models."


----------



## Steve244

Dave Hussey said:


> I always thought that was amongst the cooloest theme music ever!
> 
> Huzz


Sends chills up and down my spine. The deep brass in a minor key giving way to the righteous major notes at the end portends evil given a thrashing by good at the hands of a tail-finned submarine. sigh... those were the days. Almost makes me want to hide behind the couch (chesterfield?).


----------



## John P

Davenport!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I wonder what Johnny Williams would have done with the theme,since he did the three other Allen shows.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Sad that TV shows these days have no theme songs or they are 2 second long bumper music. Makes room for more commercials I guess. "St Elsewhere" had an almost 2 minute opening theme.


----------



## fluke

What about Battlestar Galactica ( the new show )...Talk about the BEST music I jave ever heard on tv....unless cable does not count?


----------



## John P

Stargate and Atlantis have GREAT openings. They tried that 5-second show-the-logo and go-to-commercial technique one season. There must have been a great outcry of "We know what you're doing, now stop it!" because they came back with some dynamite opening sequences.

And of course, most of B5s openings were just wonderful (except season 2. I hated season 2's opening).


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I think LIS had the worst theme in season 1-2, then the kick butt in 3. From worst to best.


----------



## the Dabbler

Admiral Nelson said:


> Sad that TV shows these days have no theme songs or they are 2 second long bumper music. Makes room for more commercials I guess. "St Elsewhere" had an almost 2 minute opening theme.


How about M*A*S*H or Hill Street Blues ?


----------



## Trek Ace

So......

What about that new Seaview kit, huh? It sure would be nice to see some more photos of the hull pieces.

Hint, hint...


----------



## Argonaut

Yes, masking tape be damned, I'd love to get a peek at the hull. Will it be
a Seaview Christmas!! :hat:


----------



## ChrisW

Not to speak for him, but I think Frank is up to his eyeballs getting things ready for the ihobby expo near Chicago in 2 weeks.


----------



## gaetan

*Size*

Hello Frank

If you can get the prototype models in hand at the convention, would it be possible for you to take measurements and post it here ? I look forward to next week, cause at least two of the new annoucements for 2008 are of the highest interest to me ......:wave: 

Thanks, 

Gaétan


----------



## Moebius

gaetan said:


> Hello Frank
> 
> If you can get the prototype models in hand at the convention, would it be possible for you to take measurements and post it here ? I look forward to next week, cause at least two of the new annoucements for 2008 are of the highest interest to me ......:wave:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gaétan


No Seaview prototype at Chicago, but the Flying Sub, Mini Sub, and Divivng Bell will be there. The Seaview is too busy being tooled! But.... Other prototypes will be on display, so if you're nearby, it would be a good opportuntiy to see them! We're announcing first half of 2008 only at the show. As Chris White said, still busy working on everything for it. Hope I can get it all done in time to show what we want.


----------



## gaetan

Thank you Frank

Measurements of the Seaview's small ships would be nice ...... But I was thinking more precisely of the Pod and Chariot , if you have the prototypes with you in Chicago......  I also have waited forty years for a good representation of these vehicules. I had bought the Lunar Model versions (the whole Lost in space combo) in 1990. But when I received my order after many waiting months and saw what I had ordered, for the price I had paid,...... I wanted to cry   (Badly formed parts and blobs of resin crap) And to add to the affront, less than two years later the transparent plastic of the Chariot shell was completely yellowed and not lightly......

So I wish you the best of luck in your endeavour to bring us those kits,

Gaétan


----------



## John P

Hmmm ... when exactly did Frank announce a pod and chariot?


----------



## gaetan

Hello John


Hmmm, I think that he ''unofficially'' announced it, in replying to *you* in post #89 of this same tread  

Read you later,

Gaétan


----------



## BatToys

If Frank does the Chariot, I hope he adds a new tooling of the Robot to go with it.


----------



## Y3a

I actually bought a Chariot kit, but the clear body part yellowed before I even started it. So.... I cut it up into teeny parts and re-did the transparent stuff with large slide glass. It took me 60-80 pieces of glass to get all the flat parts done, and then I used some thin walled plastic tube for those round edges. I held the glass in place with Structural Shapes brand "I" Beam - as small as they made. That wasn't as overkill as the treads.... I remade them in evergreen strips and made a mold in RTV so I could make the pars in Laytex rubber for flexibility. Still not done with it though...


----------



## Bwain no more

Frank had pics of the Pod prototype (and box art) at Chiller last weekend.
Scheduled (VERY tentatively) for release in February. I believe he will have mock-up(s) of several new items in Chicago next week. Vehicle AND figure folks should be pleased...
Tom


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Moebius said:


> No Seaview prototype at Chicago, but the Flying Sub, Mini Sub, and Divivng Bell will be there. The Seaview is too busy being tooled! But.... Other prototypes will be on display, so if you're nearby, it would be a good opportuntiy to see them! We're announcing first half of 2008 only at the show. As Chris White said, still busy working on everything for it. Hope I can get it all done in time to show what we want.


Is this the Lubliner Seaview?


----------



## falcondesigns

You might want to read the first eighteen pages of this post.Alexander


----------



## Moebius

Bwain no more said:


> Frank had pics of the Pod prototype (and box art) at Chiller last weekend.
> Scheduled (VERY tentatively) for release in February. I believe he will have mock-up(s) of several new items in Chicago next week. Vehicle AND figure folks should be pleased...
> Tom


Yes, Pod and Chariot prototypes will be in Chicago. For those of you keeping up with the news, everything in China is pretty much delayed with the recalls of the summer. And still occuring recalls I should mention. It seems that everyone there has been hit by new regulations whether or not they sell painted items. It has put us behind on everything about 2 months. We had hoped to have Seaview out soon, but it is delayed as most of you have suspected. I'll try to get some pictures of the prototype up here soon, but that will probably be all you'll see this year. We're shooting for Januray/February, and this should be no problem. All I can say is sorry for the delay, but I think you'll be happy!


----------



## Moebius

Bwain no more said:


> Frank had pics of the Pod prototype (and box art) at Chiller last weekend.
> Scheduled (VERY tentatively) for release in February. I believe he will have mock-up(s) of several new items in Chicago next week. Vehicle AND figure folks should be pleased...
> Tom


And Tom, don't pick on Val Kilmer anymore, he has a tough enough life.... Imagine if everyone thought you were Martin Kove....


----------



## John P

Wait, Chiller was LAST weekend!?!

Crap, I wasn't even gonna check their site for the schedule until the week before Haloween.


----------



## Argonaut

Oh well...the delay doesn't surprise me (on the Seaview), but photos will tide me over till release time! I'm hoping for a big Spindrift in '08. Mabey not 
studio scale, but bigger than the lunar kit...Thanks again Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

Another model that screams to be lit. That's just great. Thanks! Lol! Actually it's shaping up most excellent. A question of color though-forgive me if this gets repetitive, I just skimmed through some of the comments. Is the Seaview actually supposed to be two toned with a white or light gray underbelly or is it all gray?


----------



## Seaview

Two-toned; grey upper hull, light grey or white underbelly.


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Not sure why it would have bounced back, sorry. The interior should be the 1/128 scale as the completed sub. If he needs any exact measurements, please let me know as the prototype will be in for final inspection this week. Thanks again!


 Frank, Yes, that would be VERY helpful !!! thank you.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

What size are the crew fiqures in inches ?


----------



## bert model maker

Do you know the height of the figures? One inch, or 9/16 of an inch?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Approx 9/16 inch tall 

Dave


----------



## Argonaut

Sheesh, this thing is turning me into a little kid again!! Viva Moebius!!


----------

